# Me hace gracia



## Learning

Hola! cómo se dice en alemán "me hace gracia"?
como por ejemplo en "me hace gracia escuchar esa palabra"
Gracias


----------



## mramos

Ich glaube, man könnte es übersetzen mit:
'Ich finde es lustig/amüsant' oder einfacher 'Es ist lustig'


----------



## mramos

me hace gracia escuchar esa palabra = Ich finde dieses Wort lustig. (si lo que te hace gracia es la palabra en si)


----------



## Whodunit

mramos said:
			
		

> me hace gracia escuchar esa palabra = Ich finde dieses Wort lustig. (si lo que te hace gracia es la palabra en si)


 
This is a hazardous translation, Mramos. 

I suggest "Es freut mich, dieses Wort zu hören" (if you are glad that someone finally said it) or "Mir gefällt es immer, dieses Wort zu hören" (if you like to listen to the sound of the respective word).


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I suggest "Es freut mich, dieses Wort zu hören" (if you are glad that someone finally said it) or "Mir gefällt es immer, dieses Wort zu hören" (if you like to listen to the sound of the respective word).


 
No.  The Spanish sentence means "I *find it funny* to hear that word."  It has nothing to do with "gefallen." 

Maybe "ich finde es lustig, dieses Wort zu hören"?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> No. The Spanish sentence means "I *find it funny* to hear that word." It has nothing to do with "gefallen."


 
Hm, I can't find this translation in any dictionary. 

The only translation I could find was this one. And now you can argue that "Freunde machen" is not like "gefallen" or "lustig finden". Isn't it something in between?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, I can't find this translation in any dictionary.
> 
> The only translation I could find was this one. And now you can argue that "Freunde machen" is not like "gefallen" or "lustig finden". Isn't it something in between?


 
The dictionary can say what it will.   All I know is that in Spain "me hace gracia" means "I find it funny" - certainly in this context, if not always.


----------



## mramos

If I understand correct what Learning want to say with his spanish sentence, I would translate it as: 'Ich finde es lustig, dieses Wort zu hören' or 'Ich finde dieses Wort lustig', depending on if he finds the word funny in general (second option) or in a concrete context. But as far as I know, 'me hace gracia' has nothing to be with 'freuen' or 'gefallen'...


----------



## Haribo

Hmm, die RAE sagt: hacer gracia == caer en gracia == agradar, complacer

Klingt für mich eher in Richtung "gefallen" als "witzig sein".


----------



## Henryk

Mein Online-Wörterbuch für Spanisch sagt, dass es "gefallen" heißt.


no me hace gracia - das gefällt mir nicht

http://www.super-spanisch.de/woerterbuch/http://www.myjmk.com/rsp-ss.php?tsearch=gracia&tdir=2&tselective=off&tphrase=off&toffset=-1


----------



## elroy

*In diesem Zusammenhang* heißt es, dass die Person das Wort *lustig *findet bzw. es *lustig *findet, das Wort zu hören.

Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt, glaubt doch Mramos, dem Muttersprachler.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> *In diesem Zusammenhang* heißt es, dass die Person das Wort *lustig *findet bzw. es *lustig *findet, das Wort zu hören.
> 
> Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt, glaubt doch Mramos, dem Muttersprachler.


 
Wir glauben ihm genauso wie dir! Aber das heißt doch nicht, dass es nur diese eine Möglichkeit gibt, oder? Schließlich könnten beide vorgeschlagenen Übersetzungen in Frage kommen, nur die Bedeutung ändert sich.

Warum fragen wir nicht im Spanischforum nach der eigentlichen Bedeutung?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Warum fragen wir nicht im Spanischforum nach der eigentlichen Bedeutung?


 
Warten wir einfach mal darauf, dass Learning zurückkehrt und allen Zweifel zerstreut - obwohl ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass in diesem Satz "lustig" die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Ich habe diesen Ausdruck des Öfteren in ähnlichen Zusammenhängen in Spanien gehört, aber immer mit der Bedeutung "lustig." Es könnte ja auch sein, dass dies eine Einzigartigkeit des Iberisch-Spanischen ist, und dass sich die Einträge im Wörterbuch auf die Sprechweise im allgemeinen spanischsprachigen Bereich beziehen.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Warten wir einfach mal darauf, dass Learning zurückkehrt und allen Zweifel zerstreut - obwohl ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass in diesem Satz "lustig" die einzige Möglichkeit ist. Ich habe diesen Ausdruck des Öfteren in ähnlichen Zusammenhängen in Spanien gehört, aber immer mit der Bedeutung "lustig." Es könnte ja auch sein, dass dies eine Einzigartigkeit des Iberisch-Spanischen ist, und dass sich die Einträge im Wörterbuch auf die Sprechweise im allgemeinen spanischsprachigen Bereich beziehen.


 
Immerhin wissen wir ja nicht, welches Spanisch Learning spricht. Es mag schon stimmen, was du sagst - daran zweifelt ja keiner  -, aber es kann ja auch sein, dass es im lateinamerikanischen Spanisch eine leicht andere Bedeutung hat, oder?


----------



## heidita

Elroy hat recht, 

me hace gracia  * lustig finden*

*in diesem Zusammenhang.*

Davon ganz abgesehen kann es alles mögliche heissen

schmecken (las lentejas no me hacen gracia)

Lust haben ( No me hace gracia salir hoy.)

En fin, kann man alles nicht aufzählen. 

Bei so einer Art Sprichwort kann man nur auf Leute hören, die die Sprache beherrschen.


----------



## pickypuck

Ja, heidita und elroy haben Recht.

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hier bedeutet "hacer gracia" des Öfteren "lustig finden". Vielleicht könnte es manchmal "gefallen" bedeuten, doch im Moment fällt mir kein Beispiel ein. Den Satz "me hace gracia escuchar esa palabra" würde ich auf jeden Fall wie "Ich finde das Wort lustig" verstehen.




			
				heidita said:
			
		

> schmecken (las lentejas no me hacen gracia)
> 
> Lust haben ( No me hace gracia salir hoy.)


 
Haha, diese Sätze finde ich durchaus lustig! Anscheinend wird "hacer gracia" öfter in Spanien benutzt.


----------



## superjules

In Puerto Rico:
Me hace gracia: Es gefaellt mir.
Lustig, komisch :Gracioso


----------



## evagomeznu

ich wuerde sagen es gibt 2 Moeglichkeiten
entweder
ich finde es lustig (einfach etwas lustig finden)
oder in manchen kontexten
kann das auch
das gegenteil finden :"ich finde es ueberhaupt nicht lustig".

Beispiel:

- He roto tu coche (Ich habe dein Auto kaputt gemacht)
- Pues me hace una gracia (Ich finde es ueberhaupt nicht lustig)


----------

